# SpecOpShop Combat Shirt



## lrs143 (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally settled on a design for our Combat Shirt. FR Torso, Ripstop SOU styled sleeves. Not a heck of a lot to say about a combat shirt. Currently available in Medium, working on all other sizes and should have them next week. We're going to focus on our camo ABD/SERE, Woodland Camo, and 3-color Desert, because there are lot's of other places to find the other patterns and colors.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Clark (Jan 9, 2015)

Like the combat shirt and modified pants from your other post got a website or way of getting in touch on some of theses


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 9, 2015)

He's got 'em here: http://www.specopshop.com/


----------



## Clark (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks


----------

